# My Gsar Needs Regulated :(



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I bought my GSAR brand new last month and have since worn it every day, save one. I've kept an eye on the time it keeps, and to be honest I'm not terribly impressed; it gains _seven minutes_ per week.

Even my old Seiko 007 is not that bad; in fact, it gained only about 30 seconds a week last time I measured it.

I would have expected these performances to be the other way around.

I suspect I have to get my GSAR regulated; am I right? If so, what is the best way to go about having this done? I've never had to do this to any watch before so I would appreciate some advice.

Thanks

Colin


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd give it a little bit longer before start thinking about getting it done. Let everything settle down.


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

Some people do it themselves, case opener and screw driver? I have'nt the guts incase i faf it up but i,ve heard of satisfactory results by trial and error. Personaly i have allways found the eta2824 to be within 5s+or- a day. Maybe its been magnetised? Not sure how that happens but apperently it can happen. Also temperature fluctuations can play a part. Probably a good idea to leave it a while longer to see how it performs. If you can find a friendly watch man he might let you observe the adjusment and learn something new too. Good luck with it!


----------



## ernestrome (Dec 27, 2006)

replied to wrong thread


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Colin

A quick google pulled up THIS RESOURCE which indicates there is 30 seconds a day adjustment available. You need 60 seconds which is not available by adjusting the screw.

Sounds like a watchmaker job.


----------

